# Alternative Blindfolded by Mr.Chuck



## C to R - Cendy (Dec 25, 2009)

*Alternative Blindfold by Mr.Chuck*







*thanks to Mr. Chuck for the idea and want to became the model.. 


hey world, i'm friend of Mr. Chuck from Indonesia.. 

tonight, we met on virkill store ( name of rubik's store in Indonesia  )
and we have an idea for an alternative Blindfold.. Mr. Chuck told me to take picture of him with this action and post it here.. 

so guys, what do you think 'bout this one?

i think, this one can be effective at official competition, so the judge's hands won't be weary anymore..


----------



## 4Chan (Dec 25, 2009)

There you go.


----------



## Stefan (Dec 25, 2009)

That is brilliant! Reusing existing equipment and nice for videos, too. Unfortunately, the events where this might help most, i.e., the ones that take long (multi, 4x4bld, 5x5bld), usually don't use the displays because they're needed for the main events.


----------



## Weston (Dec 25, 2009)

Great idea!

When I first read the thread title, I thought it was a joke thread talking about Chuck Norris. XD


----------



## Sakarie (Dec 25, 2009)

It's definitely a good idea. Just some things:

1. Even if it's for a 2-minute 3x3-solve, I wouldn't want to be forced to hold my hands up in the air, but I would want to be able to rest them on the table.

2. What Stefan Pochmann said about not using timer if +10 minutes, almost every solve on 4x4, 5x5 or multi, Also some 3x3-solves.

3. Holding your hands in front of the timerdisplay, takes away the function of the display, which is that everyone can see your time.

4. It might be hard for the competitor to know if he holds correct.

Another alternative is what Istvan has (at least for 5x5), it's a wood block positioned on the table. When I saw him use it, I was very sure that he couldnt cheat.


----------



## Stefan (Dec 25, 2009)

Well, we could tape a sheet of paper to the lower back of the display. This would allow the cube to be held lower which is good for the competitor's arms and good for the audience to see the time. And it would make the "display-blindfold" larger so it's safer against peeking.


----------



## stiwi griffin (Dec 25, 2009)

edited


----------



## LewisJ (Dec 25, 2009)

I recall seeing a video of a kid doing a BLD solve on a TV show (not the one with the cube goggles) and they used a metal display stand type thing that the cube was on one side of and he was on the other so he could not peek and it seemed to work well.


----------



## Stefan (Dec 25, 2009)

Yes, Istvan had a special box and yes, we've used music stands and such before. That's nothing new. The beauty of this idea is that it's using equipment that's already there.


----------



## Shortey (Dec 25, 2009)

How about the method in this video?

Starts at about 3:20 in.


----------



## Stefan (Dec 25, 2009)

Morten said:


> How about the method in this video?


That's similar to those things we've already used in competitions, yes.



Morten said:


> Starts at about 3:20 in.


Little youtube trick (note the end of the URL):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gl93nijV4Cs#t=3m15


----------



## martijn_cube (Dec 26, 2009)

Morten said:


> How about the method in this video?
> 
> Starts at about 3:20 in.



Damn he uses allot of cube rotations.


----------



## Chuck (Dec 26, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Well, we could *tape a sheet of paper to the lower back of the display.* This would allow the cube to be held lower which is good for the competitor's arms and good for the audience to see the time. And it would make the "display-blindfold" larger so it's safer against peeking.




Perfect, Stefan! 



Spoiler



Changed my avatar


----------

